# Starting in NFAA??



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

I am interested in getting started in nfaa tournament shooting and just have a couple questions. I am assuming the indoor 300 is all shot at 20 yards... is that correct? also how many arrows do you shoot in a round and how are they scored. appreciate any info you can give me...

Thanks!


----------



## Shymon (Dec 24, 2008)

The indoor feild round is shot at 20yds with the two tone (blue/white) 5 spot target. 5 arrows an end, with the entire white bullseye counting for 5 points and Xs used to break ties. 12 ends in a round for a total of 300 60x being a perfect score. hope that helps.


----------



## Ravenshorn (Nov 1, 2006)

*NFAA Indoor Round*

Actually it's called the NFAA Indoor Round. Here are the rules as shown in the 2008-2009 NFAA Constitution and By-Laws. You can get a full copy from their web page or you can PM me and I'll e-mail you a copy. If you'd like clarification, ask away.... 

E. NFAA Indoor Round:
1. Standard Unit:
Shall consist of 60 arrows, shot as three games, at a distance of 20 yards. Each game shall consist of four ends of five arrows per end.
2. Targets:
2.1 The target shall be 40 cm. in diameter and shall be of a dull blue color. The spot shall be two white rings with blue X in center ring. All inscribed scoring rings shall be white.
2.2 The bullseye shall be 8 cm. in diameter with a 4 cm. X-ring.
2.3 The Tournament Director may allow the archer to use the Five Spot Target. (See paragraph 5 below for description of target and method of scoring).
2.4 The Tournament Director may substitute the Vegas 3 spot face or the Vegas 40 cm face as official faces in place of the 40 cm blue target or the Five Spot Targets, with scoring as follows: 10 through 1 on the single spot target, 10 through 6 on the three spot target. 5 ends of 3 arrows will be shot per game. Tournament Director will decide if 2, 3, or 4 Games will be used, scoring 300, 450, or 600, respectively. A time limit of 2½ minutes per end will be used.
3. Shooting Positions:
Shooting positions will provide sufficient area to enable two archers to safely shoot simultaneously at one target butt.
4. Shooting Rules:
4.1 An archer must straddle the shooting line or distance marker. A disabled archer shooting from a chair or wheelchair will place the chair legs or wheels straddling the shooting line or distance marker.
4.2 The time limit shall be four minutes per end.
4.3 The method of breaking ties will be at the discretion of the tournament director.
4.4 In the event of equipment failure, the archer will have fifteen minutes repair time without holding up the tournament. One practice end will be allowed. The archer shall be allowed to shoot any arrows he or she did not shoot during the fifteen minutes repair time, after the final end.
4.5 Two ends of practice will be allowed at all Indoor National and Sectional Tournaments and be optional at State Level and below.
5. Scoring:
5.1 The scoring is 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 from the spot out.
5.2 X-rings shall be counted and used as tie breakers and will be considered part of the
official score.
5.3 Archer shall record X’s and numeric values of each arrow in each scoring box before touching or drawing any arrows from the target. No archer may touch the target face before all arrows are scored. Example:
Arrow Score End Score X’s
X X X 5 5 25 3
X X X X 5 25 4
X X X X X 25 5
X X X X 4 24 4
5.4 An arrow cutting two rings shall be scored in the ring of greater value. Scoring is determined by the position of the shaft. In all NFAA Rounds, an arrow shaft need only touch the line to be counted in the area of next higher value.
5.4.1 In the event the scoring ring has become distorted due to torn or missing paper, the scorer shall visually reconstruct the natural arc of the scoring ring to determine the value of the arrow(s).
5.5 Witnessed bounce outs or arrows passing completely through the target will be reshot.
5.6 Hits on the wrong target will be scored as misses.
5.7 When an arrow is dropped while the archer is in the act of shooting, he/she may shoot another arrow in place of the dropped arrow if any portion of the dropped arrow is within ten feet of the shooting line.
5.8 If an archer shoots more than the prescribed number of arrows in an end, the excess arrow or arrows of higher value will not be scored. A penalty of one point will be assessed for each arrow shot over the prescribed number of arrows.
5.9 If an archer shoots less than the prescribed number of arrows in one end he/she may shoot his/her remaining arrows if the omission is discovered before the end is officially completed; otherwise they shall be scored as misses.
5.10 When using the NFAA Indoor Five Spot Target:
5.10.1 An archer may shoot the 5 spot target in any order and shoot as many arrows into any spot as the archer desired, not to exceed the prescribed number of arrows per end.
5.10.2 Scoring shall be five points for the combined four cm. X-ring and 8 cm. white ring and four points for the combined twelve cm. and sixteen cm. blue rings.
5.11 When using the Vegas 3-spot target:
5.11.1 An archer may shoot the 3-spot target in any order, but must shoot one arrow in each spot, not to exceed the prescribed number of arrows per end.
5.12 The target group, which generally consists of four archers, will select a score caller, two scorekeepers, and a target captain. The target captain shall be the judge of disputed arrows on his/her target. When a captain’s arrows are in question, the majority of the group shall decide the status of the target captains arrows. When a line judge has been appointed by the tournament director and an appeal is made to the line judge, the line judges call will be final.


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

I've been shooting for many years mostly just hunting. More recently, I've become interested in trying out the other side of the sport with competition target archery; so I've been doing some research. What are the best sights (or most commonly used) in professional target archery? Also, are string loops, kisser buttons and the standard peeps allowed? I also noticed that most guys use the t-handle type handheld releases...are you allowed to use a wrist strap style trigger release? Thanks for your help.


----------



## docdada (Sep 15, 2008)

i am not a pro, but in my oppinion odds are those releases that you mentioned are more often than not a back tension release. check out the NFAA web site for rules.


----------



## bowcrazyindenve (Aug 27, 2008)

You should check the NFAA website for rules. Each class carries different rules. Release wise you can use wrist releases, in fact one of the best pro's in the country uses one.


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

docdada said:


> i am not a pro, but in my oppinion odds are those releases that you mentioned are more often than not a back tension release. check out the NFAA web site for rules.


Nope, not a back tension release at all.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

a lot of "t-handle" releases are thumb trigger, but a lot are hinge type back tension releases or spike type back tension

i'm personally moving back to a wrist strap style release, but it is a true back tension, it is the carter squeeze me


----------

